# New to Grinders



## Cannabysanthemum (Feb 27, 2017)

A friend of mine started making fun of me old reliable scissors/fingertips in shredding my weed and told me I'm an idiot for not using a grinder. He could have said it a bit more politely but I've read there are some advantages of using a grinder that actually improve the potency of the smoking experience. However, since I've never used a grinder, I was hoping on getting some direction. I'm assuming avoid plastic and go metal?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 27, 2017)

This is what I use and have been very happy.

https://ezgrinders.com/santa-cruz-shredder-4-piece-aluminum-grinder-large.html


----------



## yarddog (Feb 27, 2017)

haha, i knew it before i clicked on the link. Kraven only plays with top shelf stuff.  :joint:  i use a grinder, nothing fancy though. i like ground weed vs. broken up. the smaller pieces burn more even in the pipe bowl.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 27, 2017)

It depends on how much you grind. If you're just grinding enough for a couple bowls or a joint, the one above is great. I have several and all the quality ones work great.

However, I often grind enough for 8 or 10 joints at a time (I'm a pretty heavy smoker) and the best hand grinder I have found is from Bed Bath and Beyond. I think it was $15. Pretty cheap. I'll see if I can find a link.....

Hmmm, couldn't find a link on BBandB so maybe they don't sell this model any more. There is a picture of it in the first post in this thread...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72511

I adapted mine by securing a bolt to the top section. Then, I can put my power screwdriver on it and grind away. It will take a quarter ounce of buds and turn it into nice rolling material in about 1 minute. And, no wrist fatigue. 

If you buy one of the styles like Kraven showed above, make sure you buy a metal one. The plastic ones are garbage. I have 3 metal ones and they all work fine. The plastic one broke on the first small stem. LOL


----------



## Bongofury (Feb 27, 2017)

I have had this one for 2 years and it works great..

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XBBAW7G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 27, 2017)

That thing looks awesome. I love the clear sides and top.

The ad didn't specifically say that the teeth were aluminum and they look clear in the picture.

Are the teeth aluminum or plastic?

I may order one just because. LOL


----------



## Bongofury (Feb 27, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> That thing looks awesome. I love the clear sides and top.
> 
> The ad didn't specifically say that the teeth were aluminum and they look clear in the picture.
> 
> ...



The teeth are Aluminum Hackerman. They come in different colors..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2017)

My Wifes Grinder makes some fking awesome kief..


----------



## Bongofury (Feb 27, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wifes Grinder makes some fking awesome kief..



This one does too WeedHopper... It hass a kief compartment.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 27, 2017)

Grinding a little well cured Hippy Slayer. Peace.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2017)

Yep,,,thats what her Chamber looks like. I smoke that **** and its lights out,,zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2017)

The thing I like about using a grinder is that it saves all that kief that otherwise ends up on your fingers, scissors, or rolling tray.  Check out Amazon.  They have a wide assortment in different colors.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions! I've actually heard of the Santa Cruz Shredder before but didn't know it was so pricey! I might start with something on the cheap side to start, just so I can see if I like it before I invest in something higher quality. What's the approximate price range I should expect to pay for a grinder that's not utter crap? I'm not really interested in plastic but this site has some cheap wooden and metal choices - don't know the quality though:

http://www.marijuanapackaging.com/smoke-shop-supply/grinders.html


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a cheapo aluminum grinder like that and it works fine, albeit I have not used it much.

Seems to grind fine. Where it fails is the quality of the machining. So, the lid does not screw on and off as smoothly as my higher priced models.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Mar 2, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I have a cheapo aluminum grinder like that and it works fine, albeit I have not used it much.
> 
> Seems to grind fine. Where it fails is the quality of the machining. So, the lid does not screw on and off as smoothly as my higher priced models.



So you haven't had any weird issues like aluminum flaking into your bud? That's kind of my worry.


----------



## zem (Mar 2, 2017)

i have one from this brand, it is top notch http://www.grassleaf.com/grinders.htm


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 2, 2017)

Cannabysanthemum said:


> So you haven't had any weird issues like aluminum flaking into your bud? That's kind of my worry.



Never had anything like that happen. I have had the plastic ones break off completely and I have had cheap, stamped metal ones bend. But, I have never had one of the machined aluminum ones break or flake.

Like I said, it was mostly in the machining of the threads where I saw a difference. Otherwise, the cheapo one and the good ones are pretty close.


----------



## Cannabysanthemum (Mar 3, 2017)

That's very reassuring - thanks! I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## rodriguezsmith (Jun 26, 2017)

The Information as shared with us is really valuable and useful.


----------



## JokerMan (Jun 6, 2018)

I have changed out all of my aluminium toys because of research into alzimers. Have a BPA free, plastic grinder with diamond shaped teeth so it cuts instead of tearing the material.


----------



## zem (Jun 7, 2018)

I ended my quest for grinders when I bought a bosch electric coffee grinder. The best 30$ that I ever payed


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't usually like coffee grinder style grinders. I feel they beat the crap out of the pot and break up all the trics. I use a salad shooter and it slowly "grates" the pot like a cheese grater, rather than spinning it real fast. It has been hard for me to find a power grinder I like because most of them use the 'coffee grinder' method and spin real fast.

I also bought a Chewy2 power grinder. Totally cool. Too small for my needs but if someone is looking for a power grinder that does real small loads, like a bowlful at a time the chewy is cool. It's a lot like my salad shooter, only smaller. LOL

https://chewygrinder.com/


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

I use this one.  Solid stainless and it will do an 1/8th at a time.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L4GU068/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 7, 2018)

oops.  guess its made of zinc but anyways, works like a champ


----------



## zem (Jun 12, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I don't usually like coffee grinder style grinders. I feel they beat the crap out of the pot and break up all the trics. I use a salad shooter and it slowly "grates" the pot like a cheese grater, rather than spinning it real fast. It has been hard for me to find a power grinder I like because most of them use the 'coffee grinder' method and spin real fast.
> 
> I also bought a Chewy2 power grinder. Totally cool. Too small for my needs but if someone is looking for a power grinder that does real small loads, like a bowlful at a time the chewy is cool. It's a lot like my salad shooter, only smaller. LOL
> 
> https://chewygrinder.com/



I got a 180w bosch, and I saw one that was 150w from another brand and I chose the bosch. When I first tried it, it took some time to get used to it. One must not use a long press on the button rather short 1 second bursts then few more bursts as you flip it upside down and diagonally to make a nicely ground bundle of weed in the lid. Open the lid and empty it in a plate or pot, it is working great for me. If you are worried about the fast spin, try the lower rated ones.


----------



## jim Louise (Aug 1, 2018)

What are your guys thoughts on electric weed grinders. Like this: https://www.headshopheadquarters.co.../products/headshophq-electric-tobacco-grinder


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2018)

jim Louise said:


> What are your guys thoughts on electric weed grinders. Like this: https://www.headshopheadquarters.co.../products/headshophq-electric-tobacco-grinder


The model that is shown can be found on made in china sites like aliexpress for much less closer to 5$ if you go to their site and search for " electric herb grinder". I think that the painted metal inside is undesirable, and I would rather try get it with a charger and stainless steel.


----------

